# Installing FreeBSD 8.2 from USB stick



## cybero (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello guys, I've read some threads in this forum of guys using unetbootin and Yumi but it doesn't work for me. Anyone can help me? How can I burn the image file in a USB stick?


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 10, 2011)

```
dd if=${FILE_NAME} of=${USB_DRIVE}
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2011)

The Handbook shows how to do this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-pre.html#INSTALL-BOOT-MEDIA


----------



## cybero (Oct 10, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> ```
> dd if=${USB_DRIVE} of=${FILE_NAME}
> ```



can you expand your explanation please ? Im a newbie

Thanks


PD. Is it possible to burn it from Windows ?


----------



## torcod (Oct 10, 2011)

cybero said:
			
		

> can you expand your explanation please ? Im a newbie
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



That explanation requires a FreeBSD or some other UNIX-like operating system already installed.

In the link above that wblock posted if you skip down a few paragraphs it shows howto create the image from Windows. Follow those instructions and if you have any other issues feel free to reply back.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 10, 2011)

torcod said:
			
		

> That explanation requires a FreeBSD or some other UNIX-like operating system already installed.
> 
> In the link above that wblock posted if you skip down a few paragraphs it shows howto create the image from Windows. Follow those instructions and if you have any other issues feel free to reply back.


Not really, there's dd for Windows.
http://www.chrysocome.net/dd


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2011)

When trying to come up with an easy way to write a USB image in Windows, I tested a bunch of different software.  dd for Windows might work, but figuring out the path to the device it needs is seriously non-trivial.  Image Writer (an Ubuntu program) was the best and easiest, so that's what I documented in the Handbook.

(The parameters in post #2 are backwards, and it will take a long time without increasing the buffer size as the Handbook shows.)


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I always do it with bs=1m, but I just wanted to show the most simple way.
And I don't have any ideas why I put it backwards...  LOL
Corrected now.


----------

